# are these flea bites (pic)?



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I found these on the lower belly of my 1 year old girl, does it look like fleas, or something else? 












closeup:


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am not sure 
I don't think it is have you seen fleas on her


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

That kind of looks like the pyoderma Minnie had on her belly. We had to put her on some serious antibiotics to get rid of it.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

looks like it could be nibble marks from her chewing her self due to food allergies? did you switch her food recently to something with dye in it ,my brothers lab is allergic to beneful couse of the dye ,switched him to a food with out and it cleared up...that is stating you cant find any fleas,check around her tail and back private area for fleas 1st ./


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I have always lived where there are no fleas, and when I went to So Cal and took one of my shepherds her belly looked like that. She had picked up a few fleas down there and it was from chewing. Vet said she was "allergic" to flea bite because her system wasn't used to that. Don't know if it was true or not but it went away after awhile. But probably many reasons why they would "nibble" more and cause same thing.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: Vet said she was "allergic" to flea bite because her system wasn't used to that.


Wow! I'd hate to have a dog with actual allergies & be dependent on this vet







flea bites itch, some people/dogs are more sensitive to the 'itch' than others, allergies are when your dog gets one flea bite somewhere on its body & hasn't stopped scratching/gnawing in 3days (hopefully because you're at the vet, not because the itching has stopped after only 3 days), swelling at the bite site may be significant to extensive etc.

It is nice that the more flea/mosquito bites one gets, the less itchy each individual bite is







(except if you start having an allergic reaction of course & suddenly your arm/hand/leg is double normal size







)


----------

